# 3 drawings i made on 3DS



## BlueFox gui (Sep 29, 2017)

i used colors 3D to make them : )

this one is blufockiz XD


Spoiler












this one i made as a joke for my friend @THEELEMENTKH 


Spoiler











and this last one i made for @Exavold 


Spoiler


----------



## Exavold (Sep 29, 2017)

oh hi :>


----------



## CatmanFan (Sep 29, 2017)

I died lol


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 29, 2017)

CatmanFan said:


> I died lol


u r ded


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 19, 2017)

The first and last ones are really damn good. How you managed to make those on a 3DS is beyond me


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 19, 2017)

RattletraPM said:


> The first and last ones are really damn good. How you managed to make those on a 3DS is beyond me


idk i just did XD


----------

